# How do you tell if a trailer has been stolen?



## kit279 (21 April 2008)

Hi, I'm buying a Bateson Deauville trailer from someone and I just wondered how you could check if it had been stolen? Is there some kind of security code and if so where abouts is it on the Bateson trailers?! Is there anything else that would count as proof of ownership (bra obvious things like the original purchase receipt)?

THanks!


----------



## c7mlm (21 April 2008)

not sure if it is the same but when i bought my ifor (new) it came with a security receipt. it has a unique number and is thenm registered in my name until i sell then it gets re registered to new owner.


----------



## girla (21 April 2008)

Have you checked the chasis i thought they usually have a code punched through it for identification purposes.

Contact Bateson trailers direct and they should be able to point you in the right direction. Do you have a suspision it may be stolen.

Look for fresh paint or welding marks (fresh) that may be covering things up.


----------



## Solveig (21 April 2008)

My new ifor is registered with Datatag. I think the best thing is indeed to contact Batesons and ask like girla said.


----------



## SSM (21 April 2008)

We have all the paperwork with ours - ask them for this.


----------



## BigBird146 (21 April 2008)

I have a new Bateson that has the serial no on it (hidden underneath on the chassis but also on a plate at the front. This serial no. ties in with both the purchase receipt and the owners manual (written on it by Bateson's). I know if an Ifor is stolen they log that serial no as a stolen trailer and if it ever needs original IW parts they would have to take the SN and it would flag up as stolen. Not sure if Bateson's do this but I would speak to them as a first point of contact.
NB bateson's just refer to the last 5 digits of the long serial no on thier paperwork, I gues the first umpteen are the same on all the trailers.


----------



## Chunkie (21 April 2008)

If you're buying an Ifor there is a 'phone no. you can ring and they'll tell you if it's been reported as stolen if you give them the serial no.

They are all datatagged anyway, but when rang Ifor Williams with a few questions before I bought a trailer, they were really helpful, and just told me to ring them before buying if I had any doubts.


----------



## WFL (21 April 2008)

I know someone who bought an Ifor trailer at auction, and when he phone to check the serial number with Ifor, they said that that number belonged to a sheep trailer! i.e. it had been altered.


----------

